# viper 1400xp



## mx535 (Nov 21, 2015)

I have a 2003 chevy avalanche 1500 that came with a viper 4 button remote starter. right after i bought the truck the starter was acting funny, only working sometimes. Eventually it stopped all together. i decided to try and troubleshoot. There was no valet button and no led light hooked up to it. It never chirped, i took out the wiring and checked voltage to the fuses and to the power feeds. I bought a valet button but it doesnt seem to do anything. One of the 2 big red wires coming out of the satelite box (called constant 12v) shows no voltage and i assumed it would.no functions work on the remote, there are 2 fuses between the brain and the satellite box, when i took the blue one out and went to put it back in the truck started on its own.

Lost, how do i make it chirp so i can see if the valet button working? Any ideas why nothing is working but taking that fuse out and putting it back in made the truck start?


----------



## mx535 (Nov 21, 2015)

sorry its python not viper


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You need to hook up the horn wire, generally brown, to get the unit to honk, or you can use a test light to do the same and just watch for the signals. The thick gauge red wires need to have power all the time, if it does not, fix that and try again.


----------



## mx535 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks Icurie, since those red wires are after the brain and the brain has power going to it could the module itself be bad?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If a wire needs constant 12 that means it should always have it when the vehicle is off. Modules do go bad, which would result in the vehicle turning on, but not cranking over since the passlock would no be verified.


----------



## mx535 (Nov 21, 2015)

lcurle said:


> If a wire needs constant 12 that means it should always have it when the vehicle is off. Modules do go bad, which would result in the vehicle turning on, but not cranking over since the passlock would no be verified.


Thanks, i ordered a new module. I think i may of had some kind of power surge as the instrument cluster started acting up around the same time. 

I will repost progress!


----------



## mx535 (Nov 21, 2015)

So i got the new module and put it in LED light now works. As soon as i hooked it up the doors locked. everytime i turn the ignition off the doors lock. also the horn beeps when i turn the ignition off. I tried programming by the user manual.

it says the remote start is 5

i put the ignition to on and press the button 5 times then hold it down. The LED flashes 5 times.
After the 5 flashes i hold down the button for the remote start and again the LED flashes 5 times. I figured great it worked! Well it didnt. The only thing i can tell now is that the fob will communicate with the brain. Any ideas why the programming wont stick? It still never chirps or beeps? I have the jumpers set to what the manual says?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

What brand of module
Did you get?


----------



## mx535 (Nov 21, 2015)

I got the same one. A new 1400xp figuring it would just plug and play. Now when every I turn the truck off the doors lock automatically. The fobs won't work but I when programming it the system does recognize it because the LED light flashes.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

OK when you turn the vehicle off the door should unlock and not walk so I would assume you were playing with some of the wires primarily the locking unlocking got them reversed. I would verify all the wires and make sure all the connections are proper and correct, and then reset the module via the instructions and try to reprogram to your keys.


----------

